# Keeping bettas within my 29 gallon tank



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
I dont really have too much room for a big betta tank or anything. I know that the water quality inside smaller containers or even larger vases, aren't all that good compared to a full sized tank. So i had an idea. I was going to use a breeder or something and hang it on the inside. This way they have a little swimming room and also good water flow and good water conditions. The only problem with this is that i dont think that the breeders that are sold are big enough. 

However, i ran across one of these:
http://www.leesaqpet.com/PICCAT/product_index/item/10515-24/

What do you guys think? I was going to hang each one of my bettas on each of the front corners of my 29 gallon tank. (i have 2). I couldn't resist buying them. They looked so beautiful. I figured with the specimen tank, i could always drill some holes in them, suction cup them to the inside of the glass. this way they'll have good water quality. 

Does anyone else here have a setup like this? Or... if anyone could recommend something a little longer? I'd rather have something that doesn't go as tall but something deeper as in front to back would be great. 

If you have a setup like this, can you post pics and let me know where you got the materials? 

thanks in advance


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Two choices 

http://www.jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/HARDWARE_/Nets___Breeder_Boxes/nets___breeder_boxes.html

Almost 1/2 way down the page:
I really like the *picture window* one. It will give the most water flow thru

Below that is the large breeder trap 12"x4"x4". Although it's about 1/3 more cubic inches, 2 would fill the front of your tank with only inches between the two.

If I was a fish I would like the picture window style better I think.

It's a bit of a pain to order from them but I challenge you to NOT find more stuff you NEED and it will make the shipping cost and bother of ordering well worth it.

violet


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

One word of caution... some folks use those little divided houses that suction cup to the wall of the tank. Personally, I think they are too small. Anyway, to the point - I've heard horror stories about the suction cups coming loose and turning bettas out in the tank.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

I had an idea to do this once, here's what I came up with....

Most lps carry small gerbil balls. They have twist on/off access, and they are vented so the gerbils can breathe. They also float when submerged, so you could have a betta rolling around in the ball in the tank and never ne harmed. You sould use a suction cup to hold it in place if you wanted, and if it came off you wouldn't have to worry about anything. I gave this idea to a lfs, and they use it in their octopus tank so it can't get out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

I would think the bettas would be flaring at each other all the time (if you have 2 males). I tried to divide a 10g with 2 bettas on each side and they could see the outline of each other and wouldn't stop flaring. Bettas will try to jump, if they feel the need to....and if 2 can see each other, I think you'd have problems.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I would think the bettas would be flaring at each other all the time (if you have 2 males). I tried to divide a 10g with 2 bettas on each side and they could see the outline of each other and wouldn't stop flaring. Bettas will try to jump, if they feel the need to....and if 2 can see each other, I think you'd have problems.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Hmm... i've thought about this before. When i brought them home in their little containers they were sitting about 2 feet apart. They didn't seem to want to flare at each other until i brought them literally side by side. I think i'll be ok as a 29 gallon is quite a bit wider than a 10 gallon.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Just with my experience (and my two bettas). They were in a ten gallon, side by side, with a clear divider between them. And not once did I see them flaring at each other or trying to get at each other. They both seemed quite content - maybe even happy to have some company. They could've jumped over the divider, but didn't (I guess neither of them are real jumpers). So, I don't see a problem with your set up. Maybe you could try to find a real tank divider and put on on each end of your tank? That might give them a bit more room. Just an idea!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

violet said:


> Two choices
> 
> http://www.jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/HARDWARE_/Nets___Breeder_Boxes/nets___breeder_boxes.html
> 
> ...


I was thinking about putting the breeder going the deep way from front to back. But then i measured my 29 gallon and it barely goes back 12 inches in the inside. I was thinking about using the 8 inch one. It's the same diameter, it just goes back 4 inches less and i think it should fit perfectly and i could put one on each side of my 29.

What do you think? 

I've got one of the bettas temporarily in a net breeder now. He seems really happy. I see a brand new bubble nest every morning already.


----------

